# Calf Starter, Creep Feed?



## haviris (May 29, 2009)

I can not find calf starter feed, I've tried in the past w/ previous bottle calves, but this time I expanded my search and still can't find anyone that carries calf starter, when I ask they either look at me like I've grown an extra head, or try to sell me more milk replacer. So I bought some 14% creep feed, can I feed her this? What's the difference?

Why is it so hard to find calf starter?


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 29, 2009)

Where are you at?

Calf starter can be up to 22% protein but, the creep feed will work. Is it made for calves, goats, sheep, etc.?


----------



## haviris (May 29, 2009)

I'm in Arkansas,  the creep feed is for calves, I got it at Atwoods, they had 12% and 14%, and I got the 14%.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 29, 2009)

You can use it. I'm surprised they don't know what calf starter is.


----------



## haviris (May 29, 2009)

So am I! 

So do I give it free choice? Or limit it? I want her to grow well so she can be bred at the normal time, I don't want her to be a pot bellied stunted looking weanling and yearling like alot of bottle calves I see!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 29, 2009)

With the dairy calves I usually figure 5-6#'s a day limit. Once they are eating that then I wean them. Usually around 2 months. You may want to start with a small amount in front of her and see how much she eats a day. If you put to much out at a time it could get yucky before she eats it. Just increase the amount as she picks up eating it.


----------



## haviris (May 29, 2009)

So I can increase it as she eats it, do I have to worry about over doing it?


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 29, 2009)

Yes, increase it as she eats it. Up to 5-6 pounds a day. She'll do fine.


----------



## haviris (May 29, 2009)

Thank you so much! I'll start offering it to her today!


----------



## woomy (May 31, 2009)

at what age can you offer creep feed. I Have two calfs. One is around 3  wks and the other around 2 weeks. they areboth bulls, but have been banded. They have two bottles a day, but act lke they are always hungry. We tried to see if they would drink water from a bucket,  but they wouldn't.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 31, 2009)

Banded bulls are called steers.  They are so much nicer to deal with too. 

It sometimes takes patience and work to pail train. I use the nipple from the calf bottle, my DH uses his fingers, give it to them and then dip their noses into the calf pail with milk/replacer. Some train easy and others are stubborn. At 2 and 3 weeks they are more than old enough to go on a pail. We try to train our calves at their third or fourth feeding.

As for grain, you can give them a little anytime. We often offer it to newborns. Start with just a little, so none is wasted, until they are eating it. Gradually increase until 5-6 pounds of grain/head a day. This is generally about the time they are ready to wean.


----------

